# Caja para bocinas JBL M115-8A



## abanos (Abr 1, 2011)

Buenas amigos del foro:

Hace 2 dias compre 2 bocinas JBL M115-8A, las mismas segun tengo entendido vienen en cajas JRX125 de la serie JRX100 de dicha marca. El problema es que no tengo el diseño de estos bafles(JRX125) y no se que medidas utilizar para confeccionar unos para estos parlantes, es decir, uno para cada parlante, ni la cantidad de litros que tiene que tener, porque me estuvieron comentando que cada parlante para que su eficiencia sea buena y no sufra problemas de rotura las medidas de la caja donde se va a instalar deben ser en correspondencia con el tipo de parlante, la potencia y otras cosas..

Les agradeceria mucho si me dieran una orientacion de que tipo de caja utilizar...gracias de ante mano..


----------



## kavo (Abr 8, 2011)

bueno amigo por aqui habia una persona que buscaba  algo parecido a lo tuyo ...
revisa por aki a ver si consigues lo que estas buscando..........
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-acustica-dos-woofers-15-re-modelo-doble-bobina-15670/


----------



## abanos (Abr 8, 2011)

Buenas amigos del foro:

Estube buscando por el foro, y me encontre con el tema *Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes* posteado por ezavalla, gracias amigo . Luego de leer el tema busque los parametros Thiele-Small del parlante (JBL M115-8A) he hice los calculos en el WinISD beta, porque el Alpha no me dejaba introducir bien los datos. 

Aca les dejo el archivo del WinISD para ver si me pueden ayudar en cuanto a la frecuencia de corte que a -3db es de 47.62 Hz, la duda mia es de que forma puedo reducir la fcia de crte, ya que estube leyendo y me di cuenta de que, entre mas cercana a 20 hz que es limite del oido humano, se podra escuchar mas real el sonido. 

Otra duda que tengo es que el WinISD beta da las dimensiones del bafle, pero de un bafle cubico, y quiero saber si no importa el tipo de bafle que sea mas conveniente utilizar segun el programa, si es Vented, Closed, etc, mientras que se cumpla con el volumen calculado se, puede diseñar cualquier tipo de caja Vented, Closed, etc....

Gracias de ante mano y a ti kavo por el link que subiste, lo vi y esta muy bueno tambien..


----------



## Santiago H (Nov 28, 2013)

Perdón, pero yo estoy al revés, tengo los cajones, pero no e podido conseguir las bocinas M115-8A soy de México, vivo en Baja California Sur... Alguien me puede decir donde puedo conseguir este modelo de bocinas... Gracias y saludos!


----------

